# Проблема с adsl

## Sasha2

Проблема заключается в следующем.

1) Устанавливаю Gentoo 2006.1 через инсталлятор с LiveCD.

2) Перед установкой (то есть перед запуском инсталлятора) даю команду pppoe-setup. Все эдементарно настраивается и выход в интернет есть (отлично соединяется после команды pppoe-start). Это на стадии инсталляции.

3) Указываю в качестве дополнительных пакетов rp-pppoe. Он нормально устанавливается. Все прекрасно и можно также уже после установки давать команду pppoe-setup. Аналогично как и в пункте 2 отвечаю на все вопросы, но теперь установить соединение не удается. 

В чем здесь может быть проблема?

Наверно дело не в настройках, так как они одни и те же, что и выше (пункт 2), но что-то не доустановлено (мне так кажется), но что именно?

----------

## Jekpol

Проверьте resolv.conf на предмет наличия dns провайдера

----------

## Sasha2

Это не может быть ответом и дело тут не в DNS, до этого просто не доходит дело.

Если бы было подключение, то тогда да, а так нет даже подключения.

Несмотрия на это интерфейс eth0 плднимается.

Да я не знаю в чем дело, но адреса своих DNS серверов я указываю в pppoe-setup и они точно в таком же виде появляются в resolv.conf.

И так это работает в любом дистрибутиве Линукс, да и Gentoo dthcbb 2006.0 тоже.

Вопрос здесь в другом, я же пишу, выше об этом.

Загрузил с LiveСD, дал pppoe-setup - все работает.

Проинстраллировал, снова дал pppoe-setup, теперь не работает.

Вопрос звучит так, для работы пакета rp-pppoe я установил все, что нужно.

ЧТО НУЖНО УСТАНОВИТЬ ДЛЯ ЕГО ПРАВИЛЬНОЙ РАБОТЫ?

А не DNS какой-то.

Вот так то батенька.

----------

## Jekpol

Ваших логов и конфигурационных файлов никому кроме вас не видно, и гадать по вопросу: в лайвсд работает, а в установленной системе нет практически невозможно. Читайте документацию батенька!

----------

## Sasha2

Вопрос здесь не в гадании, а в знании. Нужно знать какой пакет доустановить, чтобы ADSL заработал. А документацию я читал и давно и долго. Дело не в ней. Я просто чего то не доделываю, а чего сам понять не могу. Но проблему я обрисовал точно, поэтому, если кто сталкивался и решил, то мог бы сказать.

----------

## ba

добавь в /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf 

```
PPPD_EXTRA="debug nodetach"
```

 и запости что напишет pppoe-connect

----------

## Sasha2

Да в логах пишет, что Lost Connection. Только это не решает дело.

Я вот переконфигурировал еще как в net.conf.example (по моему так этот файл называется)

на link_ppp. 

И вот теперь она пишет, что нет shared object, а именно libatm.so.1.

Примечательно, что если посмотреть на работающий интерфейс в Live CD, то команда ifconfig выдает только один ppp0, даже eth0 не задействован. То есть сетевая карта, нужна просто для связи с модемом, а все проходит по ppp. Я не понимаю как это получается, но дело в том, что в этом примерном конфигурационном файле разработчики поощряют использовать именно link_ppp, а не устаревший (по их мнению) интерфейс типа

config_eth0("adsl" "10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0")

----------

## ba

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Да в логах пишет, что Lost Connection. Только это не решает дело.
> 
> Я вот переконфигурировал еще как в net.conf.example (по моему так этот файл называется)
> 
> на link_ppp.  И вот теперь она пишет, что нет shared object, а именно libatm.so.1.

 

это ни о чем не говорит, сделай плиз как я написал и запости полный вывод

----------

## Sasha2

Пишет, что

1) eth1: unknown device (Ну это я подозреваю, можно просто исправить закоментировав соответствующую строку в конфигурационном файле)

2) SIOCSIFMTU: no such device

3) iptablec: command not found (несколько строк)

4) libatm.so.1 cannot open shared object (Все остальные до конца строки)

P.S. Прошу прощения пришлось переписать от руки, так как в Gentoo пока интернета нет.

На всякий случай интернет у меня стандартый МТУ-ИНТЕЛ СТРИМ. Модем Zyxel OMNI LAN ADSL

Сетевая карта e1000

----------

## ba

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Пишет, что
> 
> 1) eth1: unknown device (Ну это я подозреваю, можно просто исправить закоментировав соответствующую строку в конфигурационном файле)

 

так надо сменить на нужный интерфейс (eth0 скорее всего)

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> 4) libatm.so.1 cannot open shared object (Все остальные до конца строки)

 

собери ppp без use-флага atm

----------

## Sasha2

Да в том то все и дело, что теперь без инета я собрать ничего не могу.

Тут совет нужен, как этот pppoe собирать на стадии инсталляции без этого флага?

Или же как альтернатива, может быть установить на этой же стадии инсталляции пакет linux-atm?

Что лучше? или опять на сутки экспериментов.

----------

## ba

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Да в том то все и дело, что теперь без инета я собрать ничего не могу.

 а старые дистфайлы потерли чтоли? ну и можно и так выкачать ppp и руками положить в дистфайлы

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Тут совет нужен, как этот pppoe собирать на стадии инсталляции без этого флага?

 например добавить в USE -atm в /etc/make.conf

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Или же как альтернатива, может быть установить на этой же стадии инсталляции пакет linux-atm?

 он поидее сам должен был поставиться по зависимости от ppp с флагом atm...

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Что лучше? или опять на сутки экспериментов.

 лучше пересобрать ppp без этого флага, при наличии дистфайлов сделать это можно и без инета

----------

## Sasha2

Да нет у меня дистфайлов, а пользуюсь я инсталлером Gentoo 2006.1

Дело в том, что при установке этой последней версии инсталлятор не только не копирует каких либо дистфайлов, но даже и каталог /usr/portage/distfiles не создается. Я уже не говорю про точки монтирования и все прочее.

Вот поэтому и интересует меня, в инсталляторе есть экран со списком этих флагов, наверно мне при инсталляции надо сбросить галку с atm (я просто не обратил внимание), а если она там и так не установлена, то значит придется ставить пакет linux-atm (ну естественно на стадии инсталляции). Я правильноо понял суть проблемы? Точнее способ ее устранения?

----------

## ba

наверное да, я не видал еще инсталлера... но имхо проще скачать там где есть инет и скопировать в дистфайлы и пересобрать...

----------

## Sasha2

Ну все поехал переделывать. Позже сообщу о результатах.

----------

## Sasha2

Ну теперь пишет, что не может увеличить MTU и MRU до 1500

а также, что CHAP SECRETS не найдены.

----------

## ba

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Ну теперь пишет, что не может увеличить MTU и MRU до 1500

 на это забить...

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> а также, что CHAP SECRETS не найдены.

 в /etc/ppp/chap-secrets должна быть запись

```
login * password *
```

----------

## Sasha2

Posted: Wed Sep 13, 2006 11:04 am    Post subject:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Такая запись есть и сделана она уже системой. Выглядит она так: 

Имя ppp0 Пароль 

Более того, согласно документации их, как я понял, если на стадии LiveСD сеть настроена, то проинсталлированная система уже должна юыть готовой к выходу в инет без всяких настроек. Однако в моем случае это не так. Единственное, что действительно linux-atm убрал одно ругательство.

----------

## ba

а попробуй сделать именно такую запись как я написал...

----------

## Sasha2

Да все получилось. Но вот как выглядят конфигурационные файлы:

Файл net в каталоге /etc/conf.d

modules=( "ifconfig" )

config_eth0=("10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.0.255" )

config_ppp1=( "ppp" )

link_ppp1="eth0"

plugins_ppp1=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp1='Мое имя'

password_ppp1='Мой пароль

В каталоге /etc/init.d пришлось создать файл net.ppp1, являющийся ссылкой на net.lo.

Далее в файле pppoe.conf указал

LINUX_PLUGIN=rp-pppoe.so

Да и в CHAPE поменял, как Вы сказали

Тперь вроде осталось слить net.ppp1 в дефолтовый уровень и все в порядке.

Однако, что-то мне эта конструкция кажется достаточно уродливой. Может быть можно, что-то улучшить?

И еще с этими MTU и MRU хотелось бы разобраться.

Ну а вывод главный, надо в инсталлере указывать использование GRP платформы (потому что , при другом варианте, копьютер вообще вырубается, например, при установке паета x-11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1 (Такое я вообще в первый раз вижу, чтобы компьютер вырубался во время установки, ну в смысле на Gentoo это происходит часто и эта единственная система, когда при установке того или иного пакета тачка вырубается)), а также нужно указать дополнительную установку пакетов rp-pppoe и linux-atm.

----------

## Sasha2

Да и еще пришлось отключить firewall.

В каталоге /etc/ppp есть файл firewall-standalone, весь набитый командами ittables, Так вот этой команды почему то не находит. Наверно нужно опять доустановить какой-то пакет, в котором есть такая команда. Правильно?

----------

## ba

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Однако, что-то мне эта конструкция кажется достаточно уродливой. Может быть можно, что-то улучшить?

 

я использовал 

```
modules = ("adsl")

и config_eth0 = ("..." "adsl")
```

 тогда оно берет все настройки из pppoe.conf

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> И еще с этими MTU и MRU хотелось бы разобраться.

 

посмотри ifconfig-ом какие сейчас mtu и mru и сделай PPPD_EXTRA="mru xxx mtu xxx"

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> В каталоге /etc/ppp есть файл firewall-standalone, весь набитый командами ittables, Так вот этой команды почему то не находит.

 

пакет так и называется iptables, но вообще можно жить и без файрвола... а еще лучше свой конфиг файрвола написать...

----------

## Sasha2

Я попробовал Ваш подход и тоже все работает, однако здесь я уже получаю работающее соединение прямо при загрузке системы, а pppoe-stop не работает. Интересно, а как Вы его вырубаете?

----------

## ba

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> а pppoe-stop не работает. Интересно, а как Вы его вырубаете?

 

а зачем? а вообще 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop
```

----------

## Sasha2

Да вобщем то у меня этот вопрос возник в связи с rpppoek. Ну нравится мне больше не терминал, а графика. То есть смогу ли я обернуть это в rpppoek?

А вообще, большое Вам спасибо, сразу чувствуется рука мастера, который не тыкает в документацию носом, а советы дает дельные, уважаю таких.

----------

## Jekpol

Если у вас модем с лан, то зачем использовать такие заморочки с ppp? Достаточно поднять интерфейс на компе и прописать ip в той же подсети (соответственно маску и шлюз и dns рповайдера), что и модем. Никаких ppp устанавливать не надо, делается все в течение 5 минут. У меня, например D-Link 500T, настроил модем сначала в виндах, в Gentoo осталось лишь поправить пару строчек в /etc/conf.d/net, /etc/resolv.conf и все!

----------

## Yura

Устанавливал Gentoo 2006.1 AMD64 та же история - с диска работает, после установки нет, хотя устанавливал ppp и rp-pppoe

Прочитав это форум сделал две вещи:

USE="-atm" emerge ppp

в /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

добавил LINUX_PLUGIN=rp-pppoe.so

запустил pppoe-setup

Всё завелось моментально по pppoe-start.

Было б очень хорошо, если бы эти вещи хотя бы указали в handbook каком-нибудь, потому что не знаю кому как, но они мне не очевидны, неделю провозился ...

Дальше напишу на английском вдруг кому-то поможет:

if your pppoe-start work from Gentoo 2006.1 Live cd but doesn't work from installed system do next (from chroot in livecd):

USE="-atm" emerge ppp

emerge rp-pppoe (if you haven't had install it yet)

in /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

add LINUX_PLUGIN=rp-pppoe.so

reboot in your installed system 

run pppoe-setup

all start immediatly with pppoe-start.

----------

